
Russian-controlled telecom hijacks financial services’ Internet traffic - phr4ts
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/russian-controlled-telecom-hijacks-financial-services-internet-traffic/
======
coderholic
Here are more details on the AS that's doing the hijacking:
[http://ipinfo.io/AS12389](http://ipinfo.io/AS12389)

They have 78 other ASNs too (search for Rostelecom at
[http://ipinfo.io/countries/ru](http://ipinfo.io/countries/ru))

------
NelsonMinar
BGP is extraordinarily vulnerable. The last paragraph of this article does a
good job highlighting the risks of the status quo.

"Such hijacks underscore the implicit trust governments and corporations all
over the world place in BGP routing announcements. For years, engineers have
proposed a variety of measures to ensure service providers can announce only
those networks they're authorized to carry. At the moment, however, there is
no authoritative way to do so. Dyn, BGPmon, and similar services do a good job
detecting when unauthorized announcements are made, but those detections
inevitably come after improper redirections or hijackings have already
occurred"

------
OscarTheGrinch
Whats it going to take it get Russia cut off from the rest of the internet?

~~~
mdekkers
_Whats it going to take it get Russia cut off from the rest of the internet?_

I would think that the better question to ask would be "What's it going to
take to improve BGP" \- but to each their own.

